# kitchen Worktops



## jesmondo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

Need some laminate worktops in the Estepona area anyone able to reccomend a source have VW van will travel !!!

Cheers

jerry


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fairly good selection and not bad prices at Ikea

Encimeras y Encimeras para Cocinas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leroy Merlin - one in Malaga and one in the other direction just past Gib.

Inicio - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------

